# Game #50: Los Angeles Lakers (40-9) @ Cleveland Cavaliers (39-9) [2/8]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This should be exciting. But sucks like hell Bynum isn't playing, I wanted to see how he'd do against a healthy Cavs front line.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another really tough game. Wish I wouldn't be missing it... damn work. =(


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, I am just glad we have Luke guarding LeBron!!
We should also give it to him on O end too since we know LeBron cant stop the unstoppable Luke Walton!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First game, we get Cleveland and they were without Ilgauskas and West; now they face us and we don't have Bynum. I'd love to play them when we're both healthy. Anyway, huge game - hope we can pull through, end their streak, and finish this road trip 6-0.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Rebounds and Turnovers will be the key. Big Z , Varejao come over the back more than anyone in the league they will ride your bigs right under the basket and offensive rebound you to death so we gotta get KObe and Luke in there blocking out and getting boards not leaking out too much. 

And on offense can't take a bunch of high risk shots and risky in traffic passing because when Lebron gets in the Open Court you can forget it. 

I'm looking forward to this one I feel like we're playing with house money having beaten the Celtics we can come out lose and confident.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge game, it would make a clean sweep for LA on their road trip, and would be just another statement game to the league that this the Lakers year to hoist the NBA championship trophy. I have no doubt this will be another nail bitter. Just hoping Kobe, and the Lakers pull through again and take a big win out of Cleveland. 

Good luck LA fans.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Adam Morrison drops 30 in a victory...


















Oh wait... this isn't Gonzaga?

and they aren't playing St. Mary's?

my bad.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is going to be a close game, Lebron's probobly going to come firing out early, but hopefully Kobe can match it and we can leave with the W.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

if the refs let both teams play then the lakers win, if the refs interrupt and provide _a lot _of home cooking calls then obviously the team whose 23-0 at home takes it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm almost as excited for this game as I was the Boston game - hopefully things can get off to a nice start with San Antonio beating Boston, and then we can take care of business and stay in 1st place in the NBA.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Another big road test. If we outrebound them and cut down on turnovers, I think we can take this one.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Closing out a road trip 6-0 is incredible in itself. If we pulled that off while finishing the road trip with consecutive wins over Boston and Cleveland, I would be ecstatic. If we come in with the focus we're capable of, I see a good win.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good to see a Boston loss here. Let's cap off this joyous day!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not a great start, but not terrible either.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And 1!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

what's up ladies!?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom looking good so far


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's tough to sag off of Lebron like the last game when Z is hitting that jumper. We're going to have to really focus in on defense to win this one.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How the hell do you give up that fullcourt pass and layup? That's a terrible lapse to close the quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Terrible end to that quarter


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Was hoping to see Lakers play the level of defense they did VS Boston. Not really seeing that tonight so far.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Varejao goes over the back EVERY time. Nice block by Ariza.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, time to end the Powell experiment.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Varejao called for an over the back foul! Holy ****!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Woooooo Sasha to Ariza!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

6 threes already? Jesus


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> 6 threes already? Jesus


...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ariza should be body to body with Wally. It's not like he's going to take you off the dribble or run the pick n' roll effectively.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There size and strength in the paint is bothersome.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another horrible close to a quarter...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're making alot of stupid mistakes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just a very lazy 1st half, our defensive philosophy is faulty just giving up wide open shots, we basically jump started Big Z and Mo Williams with lack of awareness on defense. 

I don't feel like we're outta the game but we aren't bringing energy at all. Kobe looks tired as hell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Lakers,

Please play better. Thanks.

- Basel


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

They will cool off


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What is this Kobe and Lebron love fest bull****..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> What is this Kobe and Lebron love fest bull****..


Nothing beats a good halftime fluff piece..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nothing beats a good halftime fluff piece..


At this point, I'm just waiting for Kobe to put a blond wig on Lebron and take him up to his room.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> At this point, I'm just waiting for Kobe to put a blond wig on Lebron and take him up to his room.


Dude....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> At this point, I'm just waiting for Kobe to put a blond wig on Lebron and take him up to his room.


hahahaha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Much better energy so far we can't get beat by Wally thats unacceptable come on man.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is playing awesome...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

LAMAR ODOM Holy hell!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers offense runnin beautifully LO and Gasol are passing well and playing well, Kobe is backing off because he's not feeling well. 

We can't let Wally beat us we just can't


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The flu is really bogging Kobe down. Even when he's at rest, he's constantly mouth breathing. 

Hope he gets a second wind, were gonna need him in the fourth.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Luke!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Walton... Shooting well tonight?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar is playing great tonight. Him and Gasol keeping us in this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom is a freaking beast!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I bow down to you Lamar Odom. That may have been the greatest quarter of your life.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

LO you can't stop him only hope to contain him wow. Spectacular.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

the Goods!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Has Kobe ever played a healthy game against the Cavs?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gotta stop the Cavs from the 3's and gotta prepare to stop an attempted flurry by Lebron.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

This is what it takes to win the NBA Championship this season. Lamar and Pau are our keys to that door, especially Odom being the wild card that he is.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Has Kobe ever played a healthy game against the Cavs?


lol it seems that way 2 games he outright couldn't finish after the 1st half, dislocated a finger 1st game this season and now has the flu bug. 

yet still managing to keep Lebron under wraps so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the hell is Sasha doing?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Very lazy start to the 4th quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yet another over the back call against Varejao. This is amazing.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

That was a foul, c'mon


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Superb play by the second unit against Cleveland key players. This boosts our chances of holding by tons..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Enough with the three's already.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Some fourth quarter home cookin.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ariza playing some good defense on Lebron tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Very good second half, but keep the clamps on. A seven point lead against this team in their building is nothing.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

You Lakers are lucky.

I've never seen a "All Star" player choke up this bad and miss so many 1-feet shots and layups.

And thats a fact, get mad it if you want to.

Kobe's last shot ovr James was ridiculous.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** Yes!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** Yes!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its over baby the reverse Willis Reed Kobe goes into the lockeroom early lol

what a ****ing effort, what a ****ing effort. 

Our defense was incredible. Locked Lebron down, Kobe sick, LO beasting, Gasol with great floor game, and we're the unquestioned best team in the league and stop another streak, wow.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Last 2 games were very very important gigs for Lakers and they've won them.


I won't address the choker, because it was funny to me, I've said it many times, and I'm right.

Kobe is the leagues best player with no contest to the throne.

I can't say he has a threat in a player that can't come decent on important games.

Kobe...hats off.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeeeeaaaahhh!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Dear Lakers,
> 
> Please play better. Thanks.
> 
> - Basel


Dear Basel,

Since you asked so politely, we decided to win this game. You're welcome.

- Lakers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Great game!! Obvious POTG should go to Odom. The man beasted it up tonight!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We held them to 16 and 14 points in the 3rd and 4th respectively. 30 points in the second half! That is some awesome defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We were also 3 for 20 from three point land :whofarted


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

But I don't like this.


I don't like the confidence Lakers have (aside Kobe).

Because that could be pivotal in the Finals against Celtics. And I'm on green side.

All this without Bynum....I hope Gasol gets shook like he was last season


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Kobe MVP!

outplayed LeBron again


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DNKO said:


> Kobe is the leagues best player with no contest to the throne.


Probably the only thing I'll ever agree with you on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and Odom was the obvious POTG - wow.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah LO is def POTG he was spectacular on both ends, the balls our team has grown into is amazing, Bynum goes down no problem man up and get stuff done. 

Kobe's mental toughness has finally seeped through to everyone. I'm so proud of Gasol he's impressed the Hell outta me he's so wonderfully talented its incredible he's like a less big white Tim Duncan all the skills downlow. 

And to think we didn't even hit our wide open 3's or it may have been a blow out.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

6-0 on the road. that's the stuff champions are made of. Lakers!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Odom has found his stride again, in my opinion. That Boston game really helped him re-gain his confidence.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Basel said:


> Probably the only thing I'll ever agree with you on.


No no, you actually would agree probably 90% of my NBA opinions, thing is, my reputations is...well, I'm dubbed as this "LeBron James hater" while in all realness, I'm 24, I'm not easily impressed, I don't buy into stories, and I certainly take godlike descriptions of other players with grain...or two, of salt.

But my NBA perspective is on point.

I have seen to many big games with James coming up not "average" but realistically bad, that I probably won't buy into "the chosen one" story until he wins at least 2 NBA championships.


Kobe is on whole another level. He has the mindset of a killer, even tho he was bad from the shooters perspective tonight. He still came trough.

That's what winners do.

They find a way to win even on a totally off night. 

Beasting on San Diego Harlekins isn't exactly what I would call impressive.


But coming to Cleveland, in arena that no team stole a victory from this season, with 3-20 shooting from the 3, missing open treys, missing Bynum and with Kobe little bit out of the loop...that's winners mentality.

And I know as I'm typing this there are essays being written to justify yet another James choke display but I couldn't care less.

I don't remember when was the last time I saw that many put backs and layups missed. I seriously don't.

Kobe was ghost but at least came trough in few crucial moments. 

Sometimes a real MVP doesn't need to stab the opponent the whole game. Real winner knows when it's time to put the final dagger in. That's what Kobe did. 

Hats off to him.

I hope Celtics wake up. Over and out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's shooting wasn't really all that terrible...he was 8/15 before taking 2 shots with the shot clock winding down and the Lakers up 9 (one was a jumper off one foot and the other was a deep 3). 

He had an average game (by his standards), and his average is better than most players' best.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Somewhere, Laker trolls are crying.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Kobe's shooting wasn't really all that terrible...he was 8/15 before taking 2 shots with the shot clock winding down and the Lakers up 9 (one was a jumper off one foot and the other was a deep 3).
> 
> He had an average game (by his standards), and his average is better than most players' best.


Yeah, I'm not sure why Breen kept referring to Kobe's performance as subpar. To EHL, you know they will come out of the cave at any available opportunity.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

POTG Lamar, we played a sweet 2nd half. Held the Cavs to 30. Basel sucks. Phil certainly out-coached Brown. Kobe looked ok due to his illness. The Cavs cooled of like I predicted. Good-game.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

He must have felt them grow after the dunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

S2theONIC said:


> POTG Lamar, we played a sweet 2nd half. Held the Cavs to 30. *Basel sucks.* Phil certainly out-coached Brown. Kobe looked ok due to his illness. The Cavs cooled of like I predicted. Good-game.


:sparta:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

With the C's and CLE win I bet little Richards doesn't show his face around here for a few days.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel said:


> :sparta:


lol I tried to sneak that in there. It's cold snuggie time! :admin:


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Basel said:


> Kobe's shooting wasn't really all that terrible...he was 8/15 before taking 2 shots with the shot clock winding down and the Lakers up 9 (one was a jumper off one foot and the other was a deep 3).
> 
> He had an average game (by his standards), and his average is better than most players' best.


OK probably my bad selection of words, but you definitely can say he had a night off in a certain way, if you factor the importance of the game, he definitely could done more.

But he didn't have to, that's true also, other Lakers played awesome.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Beautiful game today LA fans, you deserve to get your shine on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know that he really could've done more, though. He did plenty given that he had the flu-like symptoms, was throwing up before the game, had an IV at halftime, and couldn't even come out for the shootaround prior to the 3rd quarter.

Did you see him out there? Many players in the league wouldn't have even played if that's what was going on with them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Lakers became the first team in NBA history to win back-to-back games, both on the road, against teams with .800-plus win percentage at least 40 games into the season.


http://espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=290208005


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

S2theONIC said:


> POTG Lamar, we played a sweet 2nd half. Held the Cavs to 30. Basel sucks. Phil certainly out-coached Brown. Kobe looked ok due to his illness. The Cavs cooled of like I predicted. Good-game.


Well done. You have learned well.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Lamar stepped up big time. He's the POTG without a doubt. Great win for us.

Lakers!!:clap:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What a game! Hell of a road trip! The Lakers won two games I was pretty sure we would lose, so I am stoked.

Who else but Lamar for POTG. Talk about coming out of his shell. Damn he was everywhere.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Phil Jackson Post-Game Talk*






*Pau Gasol Post-Game Talk*






*Luke Walton Post-Game Talk*






*Josh Powell Post-Game Talk*


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If only Lamar could play on consistent basis.... :sigh:


----------

